# Expats in Charente / Dordogne?



## Hereandlost

Hello all,
I hope that everyone is safe and well. I've never posted here before, in fact I don't ever post anywhere out of my general internet shyness, but I'm wondering if anyone knows of any young-ish and unconventional expats in the Charente / Dordogne area? We've lived where we are for over a year (and been in France in general since 2016 apart from a year in Spain / PT), but partly due to Covid and partly due to working from home, etc., we haven't met anyone in our new area. Apart from our lovely French neighbour! I've been hit with mega homesickness and would just up and go back to Wales / Ireland tomorrow if I could atm (probably just as well that I can't). We're super isolated and it's really becoming a struggle. I'm technically early 40s but behaviourally younger; my husband is a little older than I am. I have one son but he's in the UK; he's just finished uni and is now living with friends. We don't do social media for various reasons, and as I have chronic illness since childhood, we still can't go out and about due to the Covid everywhere. Really I'm just wondering if there's anyone in the bottom corner of the Charente who might be up for a chat or a meet-up somewhere outdoors.
Thank you all for your time, and I wish everyone a lovely week-end.


----------



## Lydi

I hope you find someone in your area. 
We're a bit too far away.

Bon courage !


----------



## Hereandlost

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## rynd2it

Hereandlost said:


> Hello all,
> I hope that everyone is safe and well. I've never posted here before, in fact I don't ever post anywhere out of my general internet shyness, but I'm wondering if anyone knows of any young-ish and unconventional expats in the Charente / Dordogne area? We've lived where we are for over a year (and been in France in general since 2016 apart from a year in Spain / PT), but partly due to Covid and partly due to working from home, etc., we haven't met anyone in our new area. Apart from our lovely French neighbour! I've been hit with mega homesickness and would just up and go back to Wales / Ireland tomorrow if I could atm (probably just as well that I can't). We're super isolated and it's really becoming a struggle. I'm technically early 40s but behaviourally younger; my husband is a little older than I am. I have one son but he's in the UK; he's just finished uni and is now living with friends. We don't do social media for various reasons, and as I have chronic illness since childhood, we still can't go out and about due to the Covid everywhere. Really I'm just wondering if there's anyone in the bottom corner of the Charente who might be up for a chat or a meet-up somewhere outdoors.
> Thank you all for your time, and I wish everyone a lovely week-end.


Well outside your age group as we are retired, however we do live in Chabanais (16150). We have found that there are loads of expats in this area to be honest we try to avoid most of them. They seem to prefer the "English" bars etc and getting wrecked about 5 days out of 7. We came to live in France and we have finally been able to make friends with a few locals since the COVID lockdowns ended and the local activities have started up again. Incidentally my wife is from Wales and seems to know everyone from there 

Good luck


----------



## Hereandlost

rynd2it said:


> Well outside your age group as we are retired, however we do live in Chabanais (16150). We have found that there are loads of expats in this area to be honest we try to avoid most of them. They seem to prefer the "English" bars etc and getting wrecked about 5 days out of 7. We came to live in France and we have finally been able to make friends with a few locals since the COVID lockdowns ended and the local activities have started up again. Incidentally my wife is from Wales and seems to know everyone from there
> 
> Good luck


Hi David, 
Thank you so much for your reply. We lived briefly more up your way a while back when we were in between long-term rentals ... yes we rather found it same as you do. We're a fair bit further down now at the edges of the Dordogne and the Charente Maritime. We've never sought out expats before mainly for the reasons you mention, but I guess I'm hoping that maybe there might be some other weird people out there like we are (we don't drink, don't watch telly, I'm a sculptor, etc.) with whom conversation would be a little easier than it often is in French. I think I'm just tired now and wanting some familiarity!
Unfortunately most activities are still out for us due to my health and the ever-present Covid threat, so perhaps we shall remain mostly out of the loop for now. Although we did actually drive past a house / garden that looked very interesting and arty the other day, so I'm thinking of putting a note in their letterbox next time we go that way!
I'm glad you've found some people and are enjoying your retirement  
Wales-wise, we're from south Powys (although I'm sort of from everywhere with a weird history); from whereabouts does your wife hail? 
Thanks again for replying. Have a good week!


----------



## rynd2it

Hereandlost said:


> Hi David,
> Thank you so much for your reply. We lived briefly more up your way a while back when we were in between long-term rentals ... yes we rather found it same as you do. We're a fair bit further down now at the edges of the Dordogne and the Charente Maritime. We've never sought out expats before mainly for the reasons you mention, but I guess I'm hoping that maybe there might be some other weird people out there like we are (we don't drink, don't watch telly, I'm a sculptor, etc.) with whom conversation would be a little easier than it often is in French. I think I'm just tired now and wanting some familiarity!
> Unfortunately most activities are still out for us due to my health and the ever-present Covid threat, so perhaps we shall remain mostly out of the loop for now. Although we did actually drive past a house / garden that looked very interesting and arty the other day, so I'm thinking of putting a note in their letterbox next time we go that way!
> I'm glad you've found some people and are enjoying your retirement
> Wales-wise, we're from south Powys (although I'm sort of from everywhere with a weird history); from whereabouts does your wife hail?
> Thanks again for replying. Have a good week!


They don't call it Dordognshire for nothing 😉 Wife is from Brecon and Pontypridd


----------



## Hereandlost

rynd2it said:


> They don't call it Dordognshire for nothing 😉 Wife is from Brecon and Pontypridd


I lived west of Brecon for years! Husband with me there for some of those ... his Welsh family is originally from the Valleys, although they've since spread out.
Small world ha especially if they've even got shires here!


----------



## sarjpatt

Hereandlost said:


> Hello all, I hope that everyone is safe and well. I've never posted here before, in fact I don't ever post anywhere out of my general internet shyness, but I'm wondering if anyone knows of any young-ish and unconventional expats in the Charente / Dordogne area? We've lived where we are for over a year (and been in France in general since 2016 apart from a year in Spain / PT), but partly due to Covid and partly due to working from home, etc., we haven't met anyone in our new area. Apart from our lovely French neighbour! I've been hit with mega homesickness and would just up and go back to Wales / Ireland tomorrow if I could atm (probably just as well that I can't). We're super isolated and it's really becoming a struggle. I'm technically early 40s but behaviourally younger; my husband is a little older than I am. I have one son but he's in the UK; he's just finished uni and is now living with friends. We don't do social media for various reasons, and as I have chronic illness since childhood, we still can't go out and about due to the Covid everywhere. Really I'm just wondering if there's anyone in the bottom corner of the Charente who might be up for a chat or a meet-up somewhere outdoors. Thank you all for your time, and I wish everyone a lovely week-end.


 Hi, We are in the process of buying a house in that area! Both mid 50´s but certainly not oldies!! veggie, don’t drink, a little alternative. I’m hoping to set up a pottery /art studio , husband is a doer and maker who can pretty much turn his hand to anything. We are hoping to integrate with locals and French living but also happy to mix with kindred spirits!


----------



## Hereandlost

sarjpatt said:


> Hi, We are in the process of buying a house in that area! Both mid 50´s but certainly not oldies!! veggie, don’t drink, a little alternative. I’m hoping to set up a pottery /art studio , husband is a doer and maker who can pretty much turn his hand to anything. We are hoping to integrate with locals and French living but also happy to mix with kindred spirits!


Hello, thank you so much for your reply. I actually work as an artist / sculptor (and editor, but that's another story)! My husband wears many coats (book designer, acupuncturist, composer, (former) builder)... we're both veggie and don't drink either. It would be lovely to meet up when you arrive. We had hoped to integrate with locals a lot more than we have (which is next to not at all), but yes: circumstances. Maybe things will change soon though.
Best of luck with your purchase and your move. And if you need any help / info, please don't hesitate to ask!
Bon courage


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hereandlost said:


> We had hoped to integrate with locals a lot more than we have (which is next to not at all), but yes: circumstances. Maybe things will change soon though.


Don't give up just yet. It has been a rough couple of years, and now we're just at the end of the summer, when people are traditionally not around (and so many seem to be trying to make up for lost time by traveling and vacationing all the more). Most towns are only just resuming their schedules of fairs and forums and whatever else they normally offer. See what develops.


----------



## Hereandlost

Bevdeforges said:


> Don't give up just yet.


Thank you  
We will see what happens. Due to Covid and barely anyone masking now we're still fairly isolated and needing to avoid crowds, but hopefully things will improve. Thanks again, and enjoy your autumn!


----------



## Papibryn

My first post on this forum, hope I don't bore any one but have lived in France for 35 years first over in the Lot, fully intergrating into the french way of life from the start. For the last 10 years living in Dordogneshire on the Dordogne/Lot,Garonne border.
Managed to acquire French citizenship after brexit.
Have participated in a number of forums over the years,most of which have died.
Looking forwards to reading of others experiences of living in this wonderful country.


----------



## eairicbloodaxe

Papibryn said:


> My first post on this forum, hope I don't bore any one but have lived in France for 35 years first over in the Lot, fully intergrating into the french way of life from the start. For the last 10 years living in Dordogneshire on the Dordogne/Lot,Garonne border.
> Managed to acquire French citizenship after brexit.
> Have participated in a number of forums over the years,most of which have died.
> Looking forwards to reading of others experiences of living in this wonderful country.


Welcome to the madhouse, Papibryn.

(it's "our" madhouse, we like it...)

Kind regards


Ian


----------



## Lalla

Hereandlost said:


> Hello all,
> I hope that everyone is safe and well. I've never posted here before, in fact I don't ever post anywhere out of my general internet shyness, but I'm wondering if anyone knows of any young-ish and unconventional expats in the Charente / Dordogne area? We've lived where we are for over a year (and been in France in general since 2016 apart from a year in Spain / PT), but partly due to Covid and partly due to working from home, etc., we haven't met anyone in our new area. Apart from our lovely French neighbour! I've been hit with mega homesickness and would just up and go back to Wales / Ireland tomorrow if I could atm (probably just as well that I can't). We're super isolated and it's really becoming a struggle. I'm technically early 40s but behaviourally younger; my husband is a little older than I am. I have one son but he's in the UK; he's just finished uni and is now living with friends. We don't do social media for various reasons, and as I have chronic illness since childhood, we still can't go out and about due to the Covid everywhere. Really I'm just wondering if there's anyone in the bottom corner of the Charente who might be up for a chat or a meet-up somewhere outdoors.
> Thank you all for your time, and I wish everyone a lovely week-end.


Would you consider organising some kind of art activity in your local community? That might help you get together with like-minded folks 😊


----------



## Poloss

Papibryn said:


> My first post on this forum, hope I don't bore any one
> Have participated in a number of forums over the years,most of which have died.
> Looking forwards to reading of others experiences of living in this wonderful country.


Welcome to the forum, papy 
I doubt that the forum will die in the near or distant future ...
It can sometimes be calm but always chugs along.

Recently some more-sensitive forum members that I greatly appreciated have left due to comments from less-sensitive members.
There's a wide range of opinion here but with a minimum of good will we should be all be able to get along together, isn't it ?


----------



## Stevesolar

Play nicely children!


----------

